# Supposit & apposit



## pepitogrillo2008

Hola, 

¿Sabéis que son *supposit *y *apposit*? Gracias


----------



## infinite sadness

Indicativo preterito.


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

infinite sadness said:


> Indicativo preterito.




Pero, ¿cómo se traduce? No sé latín....

Gracias, infininte_sadness


----------



## XiaoRoel

Las formas correctas son *supposuit* y *apposuit*, con el morfema* -u- *de perfectum, terceras personas del singular del pretérito perfecto de indicativo de suppono y appono que son derivados de _*pono*_ (perfecto *posui*), con los prefijos *sub* y *ad* respectivamente. 
*Suppono* significa porpiamente 'poner por debajo', y de ahí sus otros significados figurados 'poner en lugar de otro', 'sustituir'; 'suponer', 'sustituir falsamente'; 'dar', 'presentar', 'poner en segundo lugar'; 'someter', 'subordinar'.
*Adpono* significa propiamente 'colocar', 'poner', 'aplicar'; y de ahí, 'ofrecer', 'servir'; 'añadir'.
 El pretérito perfecto de indicativo latino recubre el valor de los perfectos simple (indefinido) y compuesto del indicativo en español. Por tanto, por ejemplo, "supuso"/"ha supuesto"; "colocó/ha colocado".


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

¿existe supósito y apósito con este sentido?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Supósito* no viene en el DRAE. Si lo usas, es un latinismo crudo del lenguaje especial de la filosofía. Existe su derivación tradicional *supuesto* y es de uso general.. *
Apósito* sí existe y es un cultismo de uso más o menos regular en el lenguaje de productos farmacéuticos. Una *tirita* (esas vendas plásticas adhesivas con una gasita en medio con que cubrimos las heridas) es un *apósito*, por ejemplo.


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

Efectivamente, pero apósito en el sentido de producto farmacéutico no tiene ningún sentido en este contexto.

Estoy traduciendo un texto del inglés al español sobre sintáxis latina. Quizá se pueda mantener en español esos términos que originalmente son latinos, supposit y apposit.

¿Qué creéis los expertos? ¿No existe ningún equivalente en nuestra lengua? Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

Reitero: supos*u*it y appos*u*it. En un contexto gramatical pueden ser _sustituir_ y _aponer_ (aposición). Necesataría el contexto para afinar más. Aunque es sospechoso que un escrito serio sobre latín use dos formas incorrectas, *supposit y *apposit.


----------



## infinite sadness

Potrebbe essere qualche testo di latino volgare o tardo o medievale, dove si verificavano delle semplificazioni, con sincope di alcune vocali.


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

Both words are written many times.
Here is one example:

In a casa like _curritur _the reference to a res verbi which is the supposit is revealed by the analysis _cursus fit_, where _cursus _functions as the supposit, and fit as the apposit.


----------



## CapnPrep

It would have been helpful if you had told us at the very beginning that you were dealing with a scholarly article about a 13th century commentary on a 6th century Latin grammarian! For two days and in two different threads (here, and in SEV), you have led everyone on a wild goose chase. And now it turns out that the two terms in question are not Latin words at all.

I found your sentence on p. 131 of the following article (PDF here):
M. Sirridge, (1990) "Can _est_ be used impersonally, a clue to the understanding of the verbum substantivum", _Histoire Épistémologie Langage_ 12(2).

It becomes clear that _supposit_ and _apposit_ are English words that the author coins in order to translate the Latin terms _suppositum_ and _appositum._ An explanation of _supposit_ can be found in fn. 7 (p. 124):I usually translate use [sic] _supposit_ for the Latin _suppositum_, which is ambiguous between the grammatical subject of the verb and the referent in reality of a linguistic item, though usually it is fairly clear which is intended.​The _appositum_ in this medieval grammatical tradition corresponds to the predicate (as in "subject and predicate").

In Spanish, I think you can either keep the Latin terms _suppositum_ and _appositum_, or translate them into _supuesto/supósito_ and _apuesto/apósito _(see here and here, for example). In either case, you have to explain them in your text, because most people will not recognize these obscure technical terms.


----------

